# Hey,i`m new here,can somebody give me funny pics?



## IronWong (Aug 7, 2007)

hey,i `m new here,i love funny smoking pics very much, 
can somebody give me some?or show me where can i get it,
sorry for the bad english.

PICS LIKE THIS:
:48::smoke1:

anyways,thx.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2007)

they are called "smiley's" just web search "forum smiley's" you'll find tons of em.


----------



## IronWong (Aug 7, 2007)

thx,but i used google,search smoke smiley`s 
not that good.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2007)

PM the Admin (MarPassion)....let you guys work it out. A lot of times the smiley's are copyrighted.


----------

